# Help me decide..to quilt or have it quilted?



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I have just finished a king size quilt top out of Moda Portugal collection and it is really nice. I will post a picture when DD gets home and finds the camera.

I am at an fork in the road on whether to try and quilt this myself. I can have it quilted for about $150 and really don't want to hand quilt it myself. Hubby doesn't wat me to have it done so I can say I did it all myself.

I don't have a longarm and am not sure I will use one enough to justify purchasing one. Has anyone quilted a quilt this size on a conventional sewing machine with a continuos stiple? I am open for suggestions...The young lady at our local quilt shop said I would ruin the quilt if I tried quilting it on my Babylock.

What do you all think?


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I've never quilted one that big on a regualr machine. In fact, I'm actually machine quilting for the first time right now on the Amish swap blocks from last year. I always hand quilt. If you it's important to you to say you did it all yourself, then you do the quilting. If you're just wanting it done, send it out. Either way, enjoy your quilt. That probably didn't help much, did it?


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

It did help!

I really do't have time to quilt it myself...


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The largest I have done on my regular sewing machine was a full size... and that was enough that I stopped making bed sized quilts period. But even a lap quilt of say, 60 x 60 inches, is hard to do. I'd send a King sized quilt out to a longarm in a heartbeat!

I had just informed my hubby that from now on I would be sending all my quilts out, as it's so difficult to wrestle them through a home sewing machine, at which point he agreed to replace my midarm, LOL


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I best send it out!

I would enjoy a longarm, but just do not have room for it.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

after doing a queen size for a Christmas present one year I have decided to have any top over twin size sent out as well. I screamed more over that quilt than any project I have ever done.


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

I've done hand quilting on as large as a full size, took me forever. Machine quilted as large as twin size, it sucked. lol I would definately send it out.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Anything over a twin is like wrestling an large anaconda snake.

Although I have used my embroidery unit to do individual blocks and have a Grace frame system for small pantograms.

I guess my idea is "How valuable is your time?" and "Is this quilt going to be used or just stored in a box?"


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

As soon as I read "king size" I thought you should send it out! 

I've never had one done, but I'm finishing a queen size this fall and having it quilted. I might in the future do a "quilt-as-you-go" for that size, but everyone is right, it's just too bulky for a home machine. Just think of it as saving you time to start another project! 

Plus, I figure you're supporting someone else's cottage industry/quilting addiction by having them do it


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't hand quilt period. That would never even cross into my realm of possibilities. lol
I usually stipple quilt my projects. I've done about four large full/queen sized quilts. 
It's tiring...

I laughed at this:


> Anything over a twin is like wrestling an large anaconda snake.


Because yeah, that's about what it's like... But it's do-able. 
A king-size, on the other hand? 

I'd probably haul it to my local fabric shop and rent time on her long-arm.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Ohhh ladies! I put together a little 18 x 24 wall hanging for the purpose of learning to stipple- broke seven needles. The quilt top will go out to the lady in my community that has a long arm. 

And, no- I was not cut out for hand quilting- can't sit still long enough!

Thanks for all of the replies.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

How did you break needles???


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I quilted a king size one on my machine (when we were first married and putting ALL monies on renovating the 'turn of the last century' house. I needed to make one for my BIL who had just moved out of his folks house and had very little. 

Do NOT try this at home... lol... send it out, if at all possible.

dawn


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Last year I stippled a QUEEN on my Babylock ..... I use I everyday, and Im proud to say I did it myself !! Yes, It can be a little tricky , but I didnt ruin my machine, and I now know I have alot of patience !!! Would I do it again ?? Probably not .... but I WILL do a double sized !!! That to me is part of the quilting process...... otherwise you just "piece tops"..... a quilter quilts, a piecer pieces .....


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I think the needles were breaking because of a tension issue- sfter adjusting it, I had no more breaks and really found the stippling fun and relaxing. However, it took me two hours to get a 18 x 24 inch sample done. I am not a good photogragher, but here it is. I didn't use a pattern- kinda winged it!

Nevermind, I can't seem to post the picture....


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Ladies! Ladies! Hold on there! LOL Not so much of this negative stuff! Grab some coffee and hang in there! I really wanted to add some thoughts here such as they are. I do quilt all of my projects myself. I am not saying that a king sized quilt is not a challenge. But so is any other large job in most any field.... when I take on a really large, multi home bird house I know I'm in for it. But I can do it because I have the tools to do it, and I can and have quilted queen and king sized quilts at home.

IMHO the thing is here is to have the right TOOLS in your tool box to do the job. There is no substitute for having what you need at hand to do the job and do it with a minimum of frustration and strife. 

A good basic sewing machine with the largest arm space you can get within reason is paramount. Australian Patchwork & Quilting Mag. just rated many nice sewing machines in their latest issue and they listed the Husqvarna Viking Sapphire 870 Quilting model as having the longest free arm in the industry as well as the largest extended quilting surface in the $1000 to $2000 range.

However, I don't have one of these machines...Dang! LOL I just have a basic Bernina. 

Start out chosing the batting for your large quilt carefully to reduce weight and bulk.

Proper set-up to handle all that weight around your sewing machine is another essential. This means to me having large support surfaces to my left that extend past me to the rear area behind me to hold the quilt(I put large quilt rolls over my left shoulder and I need something behind me and to my left to hold the weight). Then a like space behind the sewing machine to take the quilt as it feeds through the machine. You might use other tables that will adjust to the height of your sewing table for these support places. You can use three or four oversized ironing boards to do it( I cover them with freezer paper so the fabric will slide over the surfaces), church tables, whatever will do the job for you. 

Get the clips they tell you to in the books, or an excellent substite. PIck a quilting pattern that will do what you want it to do for the quilt. It might be just a grid, it might be a meadering squiggle....whatever you want. I like to change quilting patterns to fit each area of a quilt, it keeps me from getting bored and I like the look it gives to do the borders and other places differently than the middle and such. Pick a quilting pattern(s) that makes you smile. I love loops, hearts, stars and other simple shapes that I find pleasing. Quilt in your name or the name(s) of who the quilt is for. For a themed quilt quilt in sayings. "Merry Christmas and Deck the Halls"...or for patriotic stuff "Liberty" or "Old Glory" . Quilt out a poem or the Nat'l Anthem. Half the battle is having a good time.

Then a large store of machine quilting needles of the correct size to do the job you want to do with the thread you are using. Usable placement of the thread is really helpful. I find it of good h elp to place a large spool of thread in a big cup and set it off to one side in the right and then take the thread through the tensions on the machine. The proper foot to do the job like a Walking Foot will help so much.

You need a GOOD, comfortable chair that fits you and is the correct height. I use an office chair that's adjustable and on rollers with a back support in it. Take care of yourself when you're quilting, Don't forget to set your timer for 30 minutes. Get up when it dings and do some stretches on the wall, walk around a bit and then continue with your quilting.

Lighting is just as important as any thing else. I've never had a sewing machine that produced enough light and I like one of those lights that clip on to my sewing table with adjustable arms. Other people do great with a floor model or one hanging from the ceiling.

Also in my tool box and just as essential for me( as I can't keep instructions in my head for more than a nano second) are good books/DVD's/tapes by those people who are professionals and good at showing me, the amateur, how to do these things and do them well... ahhem!.... Moderately well. LOL Like Fon's and Porter, Eleanor Burns, Nancy Zieman et al. Books on handling threads and what and how to manage needles for same. Books etc that just deal with machine quilting and showing me how to set the tension on my sewing machine are so valuable depending on the thread and fabric, batting etc that I'm using.

There are wonderful people out there who are like specialized surgeons, experts on different facets of quilting. Threads, Needles, Machine Quilting, Choosing a quilting style for your quilt top, etc.I try my best to utilize their skills and experience as much as I can. 

To have problems with just very basic sewing skills without the correct tools for what you need while tackling a large and demanding job like a large quilt is counter productive and a turn off and so frustrating that I for one could not stand it. I'd give up!

So, get the tools around you that you need and take advantage of all these experts that are there to help and share their knowledge , then you have what you need to do the job. It will be fun, you will love the process and the challenge , And what a wonderful feeling of accomplishment to just Get 'er Done! :clap:

LQ


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

But it's _still_ like wrestling an anaconda.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I have to say I quilt all of mine myself, and it is a great feeling to say, " I did it myself" !! I agree with Little Quacker that you need some good basic equiptment,,but if you have already made the quilt top, you probably have the basics.. Mostly,,just take it easy and slow, and yes, definitely, stop every so often and take a stretch break.. Haveing the tables for support is a real plus.. that way I only have to _roll_ the side next to the machine,,and start sewing in the middle, moving the quilt toward the left , and stitching toward the right edge, then stitch back to the middle and continue on down the quilt going back and forth on the one half..sometimes I can onlly do the top quarter half, then have to turn it and do the next quarter..middle to right and down..Keep turning the quilt so you can keep the biggest amount on your left side and supported by the tables/ironingboards, dogs' backs, kids feet, husbands hands & tool boxes,whatever it is you are using for support..( I really don't recommend kids and husbands help,,they don't do very well and complain alot wanting to eat in the middle of quilting!! but the dogs are good unless a cat comes by..!!)

But seriously, take your time and do it yourself.. you will be so glad you did.. it really is fun to do stippling,(where you drop your feed dogs) making squiggles, words, animals, stars, feather rows,whatever you want to try.. I did one double size quilt ( Churn Dash pattern with 4 borders) with only straight row stiches, 1/4" apart.. it looks great but sure was boring to do!! I have much more fun with the stippling. Hope this helps.
Maxine


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Lil Q and MAX, I am doing it myself! I purchased a Janome Memory Craft 6500 and am having a ball. I did 2 wall hangings for practice and am off and running with the Portugal top. Erin it is a bit like wrestling an anaconda, but I wrestle worse everyday here on the farm and with my patients.....hehe.

Back to the 6500- I am feeling guilty for such an extravagant purchase-especially since the economy seems to be taking a nose dive- but I jsut love it. It does such a better job than my Babylock Embroidery machine was doing. I am have a bit of a problem with the walking foot, but I would much rather meander, so I haven't spent a whole lot of time trying to figure the walking foot out! 

Thanks for all the advise and tips ladies- I am certain I will be crying for help in days to come!


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

All Right Glenda! Applause !!!! :bow: I hope you will let us know how things go. You can do it! Work on a small area at a time, and keep the weight of the quilt from "Dragging" on itself and you will win! Control is the key.

I am still cracking up over over Erin's comeback "But it's still like wrestling an anaconda..". Thanks for the laugh Erin! You made me snort coffee up my nose!!!! LOL 

This group is great! LQ


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh I'm so glad you got a new machine and are doing it yourself..Hurray!! Happy quilting and keep us posted..!!
Maxine


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Don't give me too much credit. The anaconda is sewtlm's analogy. But it sticks in my head because it's _so_ true!! lol


----------



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

I quilted a king sized one on my home machine and just about went nuts. It was very hard pulling it thru the short neck on my machine. Yes, I had clips and I had rolled it. But I didn't have a big enough table. I *REGRETTED* not sending it out. Have sent them all out since. Doing it all yourself is for the birds.


----------

